# 3 volumes vs. 1 volume



## morello13 (Oct 29, 2002)

Now that I've discovered there is a 3 volume illustrated edition of LOTR, what do you think is better. I've never had a 1300 page book so i don't know what it feels like to hold one and try to read it.
thanks
J>


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 29, 2002)

i have the 3 volume. i think a 1 volume would be awesome, much easier to keep track of. though it would be REALLY big containing the appendixes and all...


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 30, 2002)

I have the Illustrated 3 volume version of the LOTR and I love it. I prefer having the book like that...that way you don't have to worry about misplacing a section of the story...Everything is right there in one. And that particular book is really nice to have, as the illustrations are a really great addition. I definately recommend you getting it. 

It is a pain though if you want to take your book out of the house to read...because it is very heavy and unless you have a backpack or a large purse, it can be rather cumbersome.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 1, 2002)

I have a 1-volume version with appendices, but it doesn't weigh that much: the paper is very thin and it doesn't have a hard cover, but a paper one. It's very easy to take with you.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 1, 2002)

I think a 3 volume book is definitely easier to hold and manoeuvre than all three volumes in one book. I have both though.


----------



## Grond (Nov 1, 2002)

If the author's name is Tolkien... you know I have it. The all in one edition is the easiest to navigate and the one I use the most. (It is the oversized 3 in one Paperback edition). I also have an all in one illustrated as well as the Harper-Collins limited edition all in one that go for about $120 a piece.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 4, 2002)

i ant a 1 volume version!!


----------

